# Bye Bye Foxy



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Name: Louis
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Species: Gray Wolf (Canis Lupus)
Height: 6'
Weight: 200 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Gray fur with draker gray and white trim
- Markings: Standard Gray Wolf
- Eye color: Piercing Gray
- Other features: Wears a silver loop ear ring at the top of his right ear. Huge 
package, not hyper, but huge.

Behavior and Personality:
Skills: Can talk his way into and out of anything, very charismatic, impressive vocabulary, Well Built and very athletic.
Weaknesses: Not always the best sense of judgement, tends to get caught up in the moment.

Likes: Dancing, running, the rain, music, sex.
Dislikes: Small mindedness, ignorance, bigots.
History: Parent's died when he was in his early teens, turned into a nomad and roamed the United States, going from town to town. Finally decided to settled in coastal California where he met a French shop owner who taught him how to cook, bake and speak the language. The shop owner died and left everything to him. He is now the owner of the bakery/restaurant.

Clothing/Personal Style: Loves Designer Clothes. Often wears a pair of Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses.
Picture:

Goal: To be happy in life and find that special someone.
Profession: He has a few, primarily he owns and cooks in the restaurant he inherited. But on nights and weekends he often strips and local clubs.
Personal quote: Do unto others.
Theme song: Satisfaction- Benny Benassi Presents the Biz
Birthdate: January 19th 1988
Star sign: Capricorn

Favorite food: Any kind of meat, especially chicken and lamb.
Favorite drink: Rum and Coke, Stella Artois, Margaritas
Favorite location: On the beach, in the kitchen or in the club
Favorite weather: Sunny, blue skies, and 75 degrees with a slight breeze
Favorite color: Deep red, maroon.

Least liked food: Most anything synthetic
Least liked drink: Root Beer
Least liked location: Hospital, trunk of a car.
Least liked weather: Tornados, Hurricanes and the like.

Favorite person: None 
Least liked person: None
Friends: Random locals and people at the club. If you'd like to be friends drop me a PM
Relations: He only has himself.
Enemies: None
Significant other: None at the moment
Orientation: Bisexual, leaning towards the ladies, but has been known to accept a gentleman caller.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Why the change??


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Why the change??


 
Check his last topic in this section.

Have fun with your new 'sona!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

So you went from a fox to a wolf? 

Welcome to the _better_ side 

jk, foxes and wolves are both <3


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

I dig it ^^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a nice change. :3
Just as long as your happy with it is all that matters.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty pleased. I can dig me some wolf-ness. So yeah, this is him!  haha


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

So what're you gonna do about a new avatar?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> So what're you gonna do about a new avatar?


 
No clue. I need to find someone to draw Louis I guess.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, after reading what his theme song was, I can't get it out of my head!!!!


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> Damn, after reading what his theme song was, I can't get it out of my head!!!!


 
Damn good song huh? That's his favorite to preform to at the club, lol.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4292914/

A short story involving this guy. 

Just thought i would post it here, considering its a bio story.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

YOU TRAITOR

YOU'LL LIVE TO REGRET THIS


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> YOU TRAITOR
> 
> YOU'LL LIVE TO REGRET THIS


 
Sorry, haha, just wasn't in tune with my fox side. Haha


----------

